# Ranger Crew advice



## Raider Red (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking for opinions on a polaris ranger crew. Specifically gas vs. diesel. I feel that the diesel will offer more longevity but was a little dissappointed in the performance of it. Just seemed a little sluggish. I have only ridden in a diesel one, so does anybody have any advice between the two? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

how much you plan on using it? do you have a diesel truck? I would also say that just like a diesel in a truck the cost of parts and up keep is more than the gas too. more details on how you plan on using it will help others give a better opinion too.


----------



## Raider Red (Sep 15, 2009)

I plan on using it hunting for sure, as well as using it for work on our land, building fence, moving things and etc. I do have a diesel truck so i underrstand the higher cost of maintenance. I was just curious as how the gas matched up to the diesel if anyone had ridden in both. I guess I need to just go ride in the gas and see for myself.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I would recommend test driving both. We deal with all of the different manufacturers and power combinations. That being said I own an 800 Ranger Crew gas. The diesels are nice and have lots of torque, but the speed and response of the gas is much more suited to my needs. I use mine for hunting mostly (driving around the ranch feeding, dropping off at stands etc.) so we don't need the payload power of the diesel, however we usually have 6-7 people on board and never have an issue.

If you have any questions please feel free to give me a call.

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I just bought a gas crew. My crew cab diesel hooked to my 24ft trailer got stuck in the yard the other day fromall the rain, I put the truck in neutral, hooked up the crew and it didnt even hesitate to pull it out and onto the driveway. Im very happy with it, Ive already put it thru hell in the mud. Its the Caddy of the woods


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I've had mine loaded with 5 grown men and it gets sluggish if loaded down and your not on flat land....


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Love the new gator crew cab i am impressed so far and the price was great

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

berto said:


> I've had mine loaded with 5 grown men and it gets sluggish if loaded down and your not on flat land....


lmao bunch of big boneded fellas :slimer:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

berto said:


> I've had mine loaded with 5 grown men and it gets sluggish if loaded down and your not on flat land....


Berto, you running it in low all the time right?

I know a friend Hector has a 800 crew gas, loaded up with 6 guys and full of duck gear and a dog. Running 28 in Black Mambas, he said he punishes his ranger in the swamp lands and it doesnt miss a lick


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

check out prcforum.com - crew section - there are some guys on there that have the diesel version


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Berto, you running it in low all the time right?
> 
> I know a friend Hector has a 800 crew gas, loaded up with 6 guys and full of duck gear and a dog. Running 28 in Black Mambas, he said he punishes his ranger in the swamp lands and it doesnt miss a lick


Yeah i was in low. Now it didn't miss a luck but I can tell I needed to peddle it more to get to where I needed when a hill came up.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The diesel will never have the throttle response compared to gas on a ranger. If your pulling trailers loaded with corn/feed or dragging things the diesel will shine.


----------



## jnr0104 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was visiting with a guy from Alaska last week on another forum that runs a rental fleet of Polaris Rangers and RZRs. The only negative thing he had about any of his vehicles was to stay away from the diesel models, he said he did not plan on using anything but gas models ,after the two diesels he has now. lots of problems compared with gas models used for same things.


----------

